# Tipping a driver $5 is the same as tipping them $900 40 years from now, don't do it!



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?









It just makes bad economical sense. Why tip the 5 when it can be worth 900 in 40 years time invested in a SP500 index?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wrong place to preach no tipping. The bombs a cummin &#128163;&#128165;


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Wrong place to preach no tipping.


Every place is the right place for great wisdom


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Every place is the right place for great wisdom
> 
> View attachment 494397


In forty years okay


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mellorock said:


> In forty years okay


Yes but say you tip 500 over the course of a year, if invested passively that's worth almost $90k in 40 years time!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes, Scrooge McDuck, you can get rich being a cheapskate.

Problem is, you're still just a cheapskate.

Not to be confused with being frugal.

If you go out for a steak dinner at a restaurant and stiff your server, you're a cheapskate.

If you stay home and have spaghetti, you're frugal.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Every place is the right place for great wisdom
> 
> View attachment 494397


Yes that may be true, but your not wise and your not sell wisdom, your trolling....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lol those that are too cheap to tip $5 or above most likely don’t dabble with investments and if they do with the standard index tracking/target date fund, set and forget it, at best it’s 7-8% return not 13-14%.

they’re worse off in a savings account but hey...

And don’t you tip $1? Tips are included?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Voted stupidest thread of the day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?


r u aware that there are very few pax only members who post here? Well, now u r. Troll on.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Voted stupidest thread of the day.


Coin flip on who starts the poll &#129488;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Coin flip on who starts the poll &#129488;


It's all yours. I'm not touching this turd. -sage-


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

In 40 years $900 will be worth $5.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I accept tips in:
- gummy worms
- 5 hour energy
- vodka
- weed gummies/brownies
- Chat Cafe gift card


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's all yours. I'm not touching this turd. -sage-


I think the loser has to start the poll&#129325;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> In 40 years $900 will be worth $5.


For op for sure &#128514;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Who are these trolls who all of a sudden want to make tipping a topic of historical significance?
I wish tipping were not something to consider after a meal, U/L ride or delivery, but the sad fact is this is where our great American experiment is right now.
What if we lived in a world where a livable wage is the norm. Except we have people who work hard just to make enough to put unhealthy foods in the frig for their kids. 
Most small businesses take their marching orders from the big corporations who can afford to pay for a livable wage and health care. If the Marriott gets away with minimum wage and nothing else, how could the small businesses compete.

https://www.ricksteves.com/travel-tips/money/tipping-in-europe


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow.... A new kinda of wtf.


----------



## El Impulsador (Apr 29, 2020)

I bet op is single. His tinder profile already advises potential dates that they must pay dutch at dinner.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Big Lou said:


> Who are these trolls who all of a sudden want to make tipping a topic of historical significance?
> I wish tipping were not something to consider after a meal, U/L ride or delivery, but the sad fact is this is where our great American experiment is right now.
> What if we lived in a world where a livable wage is the norm. Except we have people who work hard just to make enough to put unhealthy foods in the frig for their kids.
> Most small businesses take their marching orders from the big corporations who can afford to pay for a livable wage and health care. If the Marriott gets away with minimum wage and nothing else, how could the small businesses compete.
> ...


They tried that in New York with a somewhat famous restaurant owner and it failed.

living wage would be nice across board not just with the food industry...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

A day that will live in infamy: on May 22, 2010, Laszlo Hanyecz paid 10,000 bitcoins for the delivery of two Papa John’s pizzas. The date is forever enshrined as Bitcoin Pizza Day.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

El Impulsador said:


> I bet op is single. His tinder profile already advises potential dates that they must pay dutch at dinner.


This is actually a good idea and you should try it. It means that the person going out with you is actually interested in you rather than interested in free meals/gifts.

I'm single not because of that though, it's because I'm an upstanding and socially responsible person that is currently practicing social distancing from the ladies. I'm sacrificing for the good of humanity, some people might even call it a heroic deed.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Every place is the right place for great wisdom


_.....................too bad you ain't got none of it to share, -eh?_



AveragePerson said:


> I'm*..........................*currently practicing social distancing from the ladies.


There is no need for you to do that. They have been keeping you socially distant since the sand box days.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> Why tip the 5 when it can be worth 900 in 40 years time invested in a SP500 index?


Because in 40 years I will be close to death or already dead and not appreciate the $900.

Plus, when they try to use the COVID cure this year, it will probably malfunction and result in a world that looks like this, making all of our cash useless by 2021:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll give up the tip from you -- just tell me where I can get 13% interest each year for the next 40 years. That would be better than any cash tip you can give me.



Blatherskite said:


> A day that will live in infamy: on May 22, 2010, Laszlo Hanyecz paid 10,000 bitcoins for the delivery of two Papa John's pizzas. The date is forever enshrined as Bitcoin Pizza Day.


I hope that pizza was VERY good.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Illini said:


> I'll give up the tip from you -- just tell me where I can get 13% interest each year for the next 40 years. That would be better than any cash tip you can give me.
> 
> 
> I hope that pizza was VERY good.


Apple/Amazon/Google/Facebook/Microsoft

Take your pick


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> This is actually a good idea and you should try it. It means that the person going out with you is actually interested in you rather than interested in free meals/gifts.
> 
> I'm single not because of that though, it's because I'm an upstanding and socially responsible person that is currently practicing social distancing from the ladies. I'm sacrificing for the good of humanity, some people might even call it a heroic deed.


You're single because you're a pile of garbage and nobody wants to be with you.

Maybe you can hook up with that dumb Canadian lady who thinks uber drivers are subhuman.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

13% interest lol

https://www.investopedia.com/ask/answers/042415/what-average-annual-return-sp-500.asp


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> It just makes bad economical sense. Why tip the 5 when it can be worth 900 in 40 years time invested in a SP500 index?


^first


Illini said:


> I'll give up the tip from you -- just tell me where I can get 13% interest each year for the next 40 years.


^each year then


AveragePerson said:


> Apple/Amazon/Google/Facebook/Microsoft


^this is the answer ?

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ^first
> 
> ^each year then
> 
> ...


annualized average over a period of time, yes, any of those companies are likely to give those performance or more...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mch said:


> Maybe you can hook up with that dumb Canadian lady who thinks uber drivers are subhuman.


(I'm pretty sure they're the same person) &#129323;


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Um where does one get a guaranteed 13% return for 40 years. Wow! Let alone monthly. (You must have some awesome investment strategy. If so why are you doing uber?) Not to mention you haven't adjust for inflation. Perhaps you might want to correct this sillness?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> annualized average over a period of time, yes, any of those companies are likely to give those performance or more...


Annualized average is the worst and you're talking about performance over time provided they're not like yahoo or something.

realized gains in forms of dividend is better. The other poster who recommended Exxon knows more.



JamesBond008 said:


> Um where does one get a guaranteed 13% return for 40 years. Wow! Let alone monthly. (You must have some awesome investment strategy. If so why are you doing uber?) Not to mention you haven't adjust for inflation. Perhaps you might want to correct this sillness?


I will give avg this, never said guaranteed. Just implied.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Annualized average is the worst and you're talking about performance over time provided they're not like yahoo or something.
> 
> realized gains in forms of dividend is better. The other poster who recommended Exxon knows more.
> 
> ...


Average, still the same silly return rate.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

40 years is a long time... Rather call J G Wentworth.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

JamesBond008 said:


> Um where does one get a guaranteed 13% return for 40 years. Wow! Let alone monthly. (You must have some awesome investment strategy. If so why are you doing uber?) Not to mention you haven't adjust for inflation. Perhaps you might want to correct this sillness?


Not guaranteed but its very likely those companies given their competitive advantage that is virtually impossible to overcome are likely to continue to dominate and grow in the short-medium term. Compounded monthly(standard) in investment calculation does not mean 13% monthly. It is 13% annualized.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Annualized average is the worst and you're talking about performance over time provided they're not like yahoo or something.
> 
> realized gains in forms of dividend is better. The other poster who recommended Exxon knows more.
> 
> ...


Kind of hard to blow the competitive advantage these behemoth have unlike when internet was still a new thing...

Also dividend is a poor thing to chase. Refer to

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/investing/comments/d08rev
 if you want to know why...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> (I'm pretty sure they're the same person) &#129323;


Why people are actually focusing on this dope's claim of 13% and not just hurling insults at them is beyond me.

When the entire point of someone's existence on this board is to insult people. They should be met with either silence or crude and juvenile insults, and nothing more.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

mch said:


> Why people are actually focusing on this dope's claim of 13% and not just hurling insults at them is beyond me.
> 
> When the entire point of someone's existence on this board is to insult people. They should be met with either silence or crude and juvenile insults, and nothing more.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Not guaranteed but its very likely those companies given their competitive advantage that is virtually impossible to overcome are likely to continue to dominate and grow in the short-medium term. Compounded monthly(standard) in investment calculation does not mean 13% monthly. It is 13% annualized.
> 
> Kind of hard to blow the competitive advantage these behemoth have unlike when internet was still a new thing...
> 
> ...


No, too long to read but I know why people my age wouldn't chase it as a main source.

however you are kind of a dumdum (sorry have to go there) if you expect a annualized return of 13% from the likes of Apple not giving nod to the fact that it's due to the reinvestment of the dividend and the growth of the stock itself that allows for that (which is closer to 7-8% if you're talking about s&p tracking).

people can only realize the gains if they buy and sell. Not hold over 40 years if there's no dividends.

find the reddit where some kid was flabbergasted that his mom only grew to the double digit thousands (which was low) over 10 or 20 years.

smh.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mch said:


> Why people are actually focusing on this dope's claim of 13% and not just hurling insults at them is beyond me.
> 
> When the entire point of someone's existence on this board is to insult people. They should be met with either silence or crude and juvenile insults, and nothing more.


Not once I had insult people, in fact its quite the opposite. I took a lot of abuse for just having a different opinion and remain calm and professional. Perhaps you just can't tolerate those who have a different or opposing view on things?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 494580


The gif alone is gold. Doesn't matter what the post is.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, too long to read but I know why people my age wouldn't chase it as a main source.
> 
> however you are kind of a dumdum (sorry have to go there) if you expect a annualized return of 13% from the likes of Apple not giving nod to the fact that it's due to the reinvestment of the dividend and the growth of the stock itself that allows for that (which is closer to 7-8% if you're talking about s&p tracking).
> 
> ...


*2. Dividends are not "free money."*

A company's or fund's dividend has already been intrinsically factored into its value and subsequently, its share price. That is, it has already been "priced in." Markets are efficient. You are not gaining anything extra by receiving a dividend. $1 is $1 is $1; there is no free lunch in the market.

For a simplistic, hypothetical example, let's say you own Company ABC and you transfer $1 from its company bank account to your personal bank account. Your net worth has not increased as a result; you own the company, so you owned that $1 the whole time. You've just subtracted it from somewhere - in this case the company's value - and added it somewhere else - your pocket.

Similarly, your partial ownership of a different company (in the form of shares) may be worth $1 that the company holds. Upon transferring it to you in the form of a dividend, you are no wealthier as a result, as the company's value has just decreased by the amount of its dividend payment. Specifically, with the dividend, you own more shares at a lower price. Without the dividend, you own fewer shares at a higher price. They are identical. Here's a graphical summary of this concept.

Essentially, you are being paid with your own money. This concept is similar to how some people get excited about receiving a tax refund each year. It was your money all along.

Then imagine how dumb of a concept is to take money out - get taxed - then put it back (reinvested dividends).


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Not once I had insult people, in fact its quite the opposite. I took a lot of abuse for just having a different opinion and remain calm and professional. Perhaps you just can't tolerate those who have a different or opposing view on things?


The old "differing opinion or opposing view" bullshit. Classic gaslighting tactic from a troll. It would carry some weight if the vast majority of your opinions and views werent specifically geared towards non tipping. Its your schtick. You are here to get a rise out of people by insulting them with your repetitive shitty opinion. Stop insulting everyone's intelligence by pretending to be doing anything other than what you're doing.

You suck


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> *2. Dividends are not "free money."*
> 
> A company's or fund's dividend has already been intrinsically factored into its value and subsequently, its share price. That is, it has already been "priced in." Markets are efficient. You are not gaining anything extra by receiving a dividend. $1 is $1 is $1; there is no free lunch in the market.
> 
> ...


&#128580;&#128580;

yes but companies are not obligated to give you dividends and again,

doesn't address the fact that 13% is a fictitious number. Im annoyed by people who like to say the s&p has produced on avg return 7-8% over 30 years so pple should have a similar expectation when:

-30%
+14%
+36%
=20/3 =6.67 =7

does not equal
7%
7%
7% (or more accurately 6.667 but rounded up).

$100k through the first scenario:
Year one: $70,000
Year two: $79,800
Year three: $108,528

$100k in second:
Year one: $107,000
Year two: $114,490
Year three: $122,504.3

for a difference of... $13976.

more than your $5 save. &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;

(had to correct myself, the 14 had 4 deleted and you don't tip $5 or even tip most cases...)


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

mch said:


> The old "differing opinion or opposing view" bullshit. Classic gaslighting tactic from a troll. It would carry some weight if the vast majority of your opinions and views werent specifically geared towards non tipping. Its your schtick. You are here to get a rise out of people by insulting them with your repetitive shitty opinion. Stop insulting everyone's intelligence by pretending to be doing anything other than what you're doing.
> 
> You suck


I have a diverse range of opinions and wisdom to share. If what I say is non-sense then there is no need to get so mad. The fact that you get mad is just your intolerance of other's opinion that differs


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> I have a diverse range of opinions and wisdom to share. If what I say is non-sense then there is no need to get so mad. The fact that you get mad is just your intolerance of other's opinion that differs


Your opinion is stated as facts.

thats the problem.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Your opinion is stated as facts.
> 
> thats the problem.


Facts are facts, opinions are opinions. Some unpopular facts are still facts, even if you don't want to accept them as such and label them opinions...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Facts are facts, opinions are opinions. Some unpopular facts are still facts, even if you don't want to accept them as such and label them opinions...


if I ever saw a verbal version of someone sticking their head in the sand this would be it.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


And with the bad karma you earn by treating people badly (not tipping) you will drop dead before you get to spend the money you saved. There will be no body to care.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> And with the bad karma you earn by treating people badly (not tipping) you will drop dead before you get to spend the money you saved. There will be no body to care.


Not tipping is treating people with respect, or is respect tossing people dollars as if they are beggars?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Your statement is illogical. Why not use 400% interest if you are just making up numbers? Realistically you might get 5-7% back any given year. You could also take a loss, potentially huge if you continually roll over and then the market takes a hit. Then there are taxes, fees and inflation. Not to mention that daily $5 Mocha crappa frappa machiato that will also be the equivalent of $900/day by your logic.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Not tipping is treating people with respect, or is respect tossing people dollars as if they are beggars?


More BS. You know nothing about respect. If you did, you wouldn't be on a service industry website constantly preaching about not tipping purely to get a rise out of people for your own personal amusement.

I have 0 respect for you or your "opinions". In my opinion you are a talking pile of dung.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Not guaranteed but its very likely those companies given their competitive advantage that is virtually impossible to overcome are likely to continue to dominate and grow in the short-medium term. Compounded monthly(standard) in investment calculation does not mean 13% monthly. It is 13% annualized.
> 
> Kind of hard to blow the competitive advantage these behemoth have unlike when internet was still a new thing...
> 
> ...


Not sure why you posted all that crap. The original post was just terrible, lets leave it at that!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Voted stupidest thread of the day.


In the running for stupidest thread of the year

IN 2020!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Who are these trolls who all of a sudden want to make tipping a topic of historical significance?
> I wish tipping were not something to consider after a meal, U/L ride or delivery, but the sad fact is this is where our great American experiment is right now.
> What if we lived in a world where a livable wage is the norm. Except we have people who work hard just to make enough to put unhealthy foods in the frig for their kids.
> Most small businesses take their marching orders from the big corporations who can afford to pay for a livable wage and health care. If the Marriott gets away with minimum wage and nothing else, how could the small businesses compete.
> ...


This troll has been around a while.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Tipping is a weird concept, you should be paid for your time and experience level, and it’s also unfair, I can bet attractive get more and so would woman,

tipping seems like a way to exploit workers, under pay, glad tipping isn’t acceptable in my country,

but as a ex pizza store manager, the delivery drivers know who will tip, so will fight over who gets to deliver your order,


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Think of all money you would save if you used your left hand instead of toilet paper compounded by 40 years.

Guarantee you're gonna still buy toliet paper. Just like I'm gonna still tip people for good service.



Classified said:


> Tipping is a weird concept, you should be paid for your time and experience level, and it's also unfair, I can bet attractive get more and so would woman,
> 
> tipping seems like a way to exploit workers, under pay, glad tipping isn't acceptable in my country,
> 
> but as a ex pizza store manager, the delivery drivers know who will tip, so will fight over who gets to deliver your order,


No waiters/drivers etc should be paid according to the quality of service provided.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Your mentality is actually disgusting. Sad mindset that you have. Tipping is a small gesture that directly gives back to the low and middle class aka the mass.

The issue is you thinking you need to pinch pennies by saving money on not tipping people?? Saving money should never be thought of when your tipping.

$5 on a delivery is a generous tip. A $2 tip is all anyone really needs to give. Your $5 would be on the higher end of a delivery or ride tip. Those tipping $5 normally aren't the ones living pay check to pay check.

Money is just money. Work hard and you'll make alot of it and spend most if not all of it. Can't take it with you. I tip alot more then $5 trust me and I'm a full time driver.

Your mentality is weak.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

If pax don't tip, I shine 5G rays on them from space. Teach that moe foe some manners er something.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes but say you tip 500 over the course of a year, if invested passively that's worth almost $90k in 40 years time!


My 40 year projection is being a corpse . Now just trying to stay out of IRA . It just seems that to deprive a server or cab or Uber driver is cheap . Donate a little tip a little l
And I will say spam and peanut butter sandwiches gets old . Invest some diversify make sure you match the employers contribution in your 401k .And we should be deeply concerned with national debt


----------



## Fiona Garrison (Jul 24, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Hopefully you will get fired from your job, then your boss can say "why pay for unnecessary staff!. We can invest that money elsewhere haha"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Yes but say you tip 500 over the course of a year, if invested passively that's worth almost $90k in 40 years time!


Then the state will end up with ALL OF YOUR MONEY !

WHEN YOU DIE ALONE !!!

FOR BEING CHEAP


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm 57

If I'm around in 40 years I'll give you $1,000


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Every place is the right place for great wisdom
> 
> View attachment 494397


Or selfishness and narcissism.
Think of how much money you would have if you didn't EAT FOOD. Or pay your Taxes. 
*Sheesh*
Bottom line: If you hire service, in a market where service people are grossly underpaid, tipping is the humane thing to do.



Classified said:


> Tipping is a weird concept, you should be paid for your time and experience level, and it's also unfair, I can bet attractive get more and so would woman,
> Tipping seems like a way to exploit workers, under pay, glad tipping isn't acceptable in my country,
> As a ex pizza store manager, the delivery drivers know who will tip, so will fight over who gets to deliver your order,


Yes. Have a look at this:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Your mentality is actually disgusting. Sad mindset that you have. Tipping is a small gesture that directly gives back to the low and middle class aka the mass.
> 
> The issue is you thinking you need to pinch pennies by saving money on not tipping people?? Saving money should never be thought of when your tipping.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

And op was trying to talk about 13% average &#128563; for if you leave it alone.

I've left nvida alone since March and I've gotten way more than 13% &#129325;&#129395;

at some point I'll sell it. Made the mistake of selling a bit of square too early at around $90 but I brought it at $45 so I was feeling good with doubling my money... well now it's $135 and yes, I still manage to tip $5 or more.

make money, enjoy money, be happy. &#128123;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Most likely you won't be alive in 40 years so spend and take care of your service industry.


----------



## uber-employee (Mar 30, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


it is good to tip drivers/deliver people to show that you appreciate their good service. life is not all about accumulating money, you're gonna die one day, people are going to take all the money you were saving up, you might as well spend it now.


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> This is actually a good idea and you should try it. It means that the person going out with you is actually interested in you rather than interested in free meals/gifts.
> 
> I'm single not because of that though, it's because I'm an upstanding and socially responsible person that is currently practicing social distancing from the ladies. I'm sacrificing for the good of humanity, some people might even call it a heroic deed.


You might be single for other reasons. When you treat some people like crap girls notice that. Be generous, people notice that too. You're placing too much importance on money in your life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mch said:


> They should be met with either silence


don't feed the troll socks. But we always always always do. Every time. Guaranteed.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just know what service you're getting.
Give it up you cheap misguided a-holes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

should i spend 5 bucks for lunch tomorrow ? 
will i be alive 40 more years . Hmmmm i think i better invest it when im 82 i can cash out a lot of ira .
You know he is voting for biden


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Honestly this sounds like a topic from the past.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Youburr said:


> If pax don't tip, I shine 5G rays on them from space. Teach that moe foe some manners er something.


5G is not harmful to the body...



CJfrom619 said:


> Your mentality is actually disgusting. Sad mindset that you have. Tipping is a small gesture that directly gives back to the low and middle class aka the mass.
> 
> The issue is you thinking you need to pinch pennies by saving money on not tipping people?? Saving money should never be thought of when your tipping.
> 
> ...


Tip is optional and therefore by definition a bonus. If I'm feeling generous, wouldn't my money go further by donating to charities? It's not about pinching pennies, it's about spending needlessly...

You can't build for your kids or family if you spend all your money...



sellkatsell44 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And op was trying to talk about 13% average &#128563; for if you leave it alone.
> 
> ...


congrats man, individual stock picking like the FAANG stocks will get you more than 13% annualized but a bit more risk due to limited diversification.



uber-employee said:


> it is good to tip drivers/deliver people to show that you appreciate their good service. life is not all about accumulating money, you're gonna die one day, people are going to take all the money you were saving up, you might as well spend it now.


If it's not about money, why people get so mad about tip money?
Why people spend more than 1/3 of their waking life working?
Unless your selfish, its probably a good idea to built or leave something behind for the next generation instead of spending needlessly...



Garbage Plate said:


> You might be single for other reasons. When you treat some people like crap girls notice that. Be generous, people notice that too. You're placing too much importance on money in your life.


Homeless people are some of the most generous people (relatively speaking), doesn't usually help with their situation...

I don't treat people like crap, I treat people very respectfully in my opinion...



kingcorey321 said:


> should i spend 5 bucks for lunch tomorrow ?
> will i be alive 40 more years . Hmmmm i think i better invest it when im 82 i can cash out a lot of ira .
> You know he is voting for biden


your 82 yr old self will thank you...

In all seriousness, you probably want to limit unnecessary expenses and invest for your retirement. Balance in all things...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> congrats man, individual stock picking like the FAANG stocks will get you more than 13% annualized but a bit more risk due to limited diversification.


Its ok. You don't know... I buy and sell. I hold some, but I sell most. So not annualized. But realized &#128522;.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Its ok. You don't know... I buy and sell. I hold some, but I sell most. So not annualized. But realized &#128522;.


You are likely to perform better if you just pick some winning companies with very strong competitive advantage and hold...forever until their fundamentals have been impacted or you need cash...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You are likely to perform better if you just pick some winning companies with very strong competitive advantage and hold...forever until their fundamentals have been impacted or you need cash...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I almost called you an idiot not as an insult but because it's the truth.

don't need cash, am sitting on cash (for house, building). And don't need to hold. I make more buying and selling a company particularly one that doesn't pay a dividend.

you still can't address the other points I've brought up. Weak sauce. It's like talking to a parrot from reddit &#129396;&#129396;.

ps,
I know you need the cash, holding onto the tip so tight, but your experience =/= everyone else's' &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> maybe @Another Uber Driver for today?
> 
> 5G is not harmful to the body...
> 
> ...


You were correct in one thing you said earlier. I neither tolerate or respect your differing "opinion". I might if you had any redeemable qualities whatsoever but you don't.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I almost called you an idiot not as an insult but because it's the truth.
> 
> ...


Interesting... Can you enlighten this 'idiot' on why you believe the following are good ideas:

1. Why is sitting on cash doing nothing while being diluted in purchasing power as the feds continue to print trillions by the months a good idea? The stock market assets are the first to be exposed to this inflation. I would imagine high-quality businesses and physical assets like gold and silvers are likely to perform well during such conditions. How are those assets doing currently?

2. Why you believe it's better to realize capital gains, take a tax hit, then reinvest the funds back over just letting the growth compound without taking the tax hit, allowing the compounding to be more potent over time.

3. Why you believe day trading is more profitable than long term holding of high-quality businesses when the data points to most day traders are a money loser LONG TERM (you can get lucky in the short term) as you get slaughter and milked by algorithms overtime. Passive investing is the only proven method to build and maintain wealth over time as it's not a zero-sum game unlike day-trading since for every trade, there is a winner and a loser.

what other points you brought that would like to be addressed?



mch said:


> You were correct in one thing you said earlier. I neither tolerate or respect your differing "opinion". I might if you had any redeemable qualities whatsoever but you don't.


Aren't you glad there is a word for your condition? It's called being a bigot. Be proud!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Interesting... Can you enlighten this 'idiot' on why you believe the following are good ideas:
> 
> 1. Why is sitting on cash doing nothing while being diluted in purchasing power as the feds continue to print trillions by the months a good idea? The stock market assets are the first to be exposed to this inflation. I would imagine high-quality businesses and physical assets like gold and silvers are likely to perform well during such conditions. How are those assets doing currently?
> 
> ...


Sigh.

you are.

Didn't I say I was saving for a house? Time horizon doesn't make it prudent to invest with the money, that like trying to time the market. And also loss of purchasing power within the next two years isn't going to affect as much as a loss in principle.

and who cares about capital gains in an ira? Didn't say where I was doing the bulk of buy and sells.

imma stop here before I educate you further.

don't want you to become above average &#128521; though right now you're kind of below average with what you're spitting.

and again, deflecting from previous points because u can't argue with that (I dunno why u think u can argue this time either)

to say debate would mean u put some brain cells behind this.

Oh oh. I stopped reading your comment after point one but eta, dividends paid will be taxed even if you reinvest making your second point moot. Yes, one is taxed higher than the other but taxed nonetheless and taxed again when u sell in a taxable.

man I'm talking to a true internet read and paste.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


I agree, I tip around $2 for all my orders and consider it extremely generous considering, my food would still get delivered even if I didn't tip.

I find it sad that people have to sacrifice their dignity over people's pocket change. Tipping should be banned.



mch said:


> You're single because you're a pile of garbage and nobody wants to be with you.
> 
> Maybe you can hook up with that dumb Canadian lady who thinks uber drivers are subhuman.


That would be me

And you're single because when you tell women you're in Uber driver they know you could never support a family let alone yourself



mch said:


> The old "differing opinion or opposing view" bullshit. Classic gaslighting tactic from a troll. It would carry some weight if the vast majority of your opinions and views werent specifically geared towards non tipping. Its your schtick. You are here to get a rise out of people by insulting them with your repetitive shitty opinion. Stop insulting everyone's intelligence by pretending to be doing anything other than what you're doing.
> 
> You suck


you cannot insult me out of my pocket change lol



CJfrom619 said:


> Your mentality is actually disgusting. Sad mindset that you have. Tipping is a small gesture that directly gives back to the low and middle class aka the mass.
> 
> The issue is you thinking you need to pinch pennies by saving money on not tipping people?? Saving money should never be thought of when your tipping.
> 
> ...


if $2 is considered normal than why does Uber have the 15% set as the default? Therefore when I move it, it makes the person feel like they're being cheap but I'm not paying $10 as a tip for delivery. Usually 15% would be close to that which I think is ridiculous as that does not even include the service fee I'm paying.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Wrong. That $5 will be worth around $1.60 in 40 years due to inflation. I will be dead in 40 years, so no money will have value to me. Happy to leave a tip for good service today, especially given the added high risk factor of COVID. People need to eat today if they want to be around 40 years from now.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> you are.
> 
> ...


Do you guys have anything similar that we do in Canada called a TFSA (Tax Free Savings Account). They introduced it about 8-9 years ago and the amount you can put in yearly varies but cumulatively you can now have contributed up to about $70k in an account in any sort of investment and the income you make is never taxed again. The total allowable increases by about $6000 a year.

I put stable stocks/ETFs with a decent yield in mine and the taxman will never touch that again

No tax break for contributing though.

(We also have regular retirement savings accounts similar to your IRA where your contributions reduce your tax burden and are taxed on withdrawal in retirement)


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

What total BS.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I tip around $2 for all my orders and consider it extremely generous considering,


Now you are changing your story. At first, you did not tip, now you do. While two greenbacks would not even be "extremely" "generous", two loons are even less so. Despite that, if you tip me anything over a greenback, I will take it in good spirits and render a sincere "thank you". UberX has a function that allows you to send a "thanks" for the tip. If I get anything over one dollar, I take pains to send that "thanks". ........right...................fine.....................at least you are tipping _something._



DriversAreMean said:


> my food would still get delivered even if I didn't tip.


Do not bet on that. The usual would be that it is not delivered promptly.



DriversAreMean said:


> pocket change.


Pennies make dollars; dollars make hundreds................or, in the parlance up there, nickels make loons, loons make hundreds.........



DriversAreMean said:


> Tipping should be banned.


.........as long as it is concomitant with proper payment to the driver/server/doorman/bell hop...........................



DriversAreMean said:


> you're single because when you tell women you're in Uber driver they know you could never support a family let alone yourself


If you are going to look at a group of people as beneath you, why are you surprised that they treat you as they do?



DriversAreMean said:


> it makes the person feel like they're being cheap but I'm not paying $10 as a tip for delivery. Usually 15% would be close to that which I think is ridiculous as that does not even include


Are you orders typically in the sixty-five to seventy dollar range? If you are allowing yourself to feel "cheap", your conscience must be telling you that you are cheap.



DriversAreMean said:


> the service fee I'm paying.


Stop confusing the service fee with what is paid to the driver.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I just took my first Uber ride ever (I've only taken a few Lyft rides previously).

I tipped the driver $10 which is my standard amount because A) I dont use rideshare much, and B) I know how nice it feels to get a $10 tip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

OP is yuge troll.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Interesting... Can you enlighten this 'idiot' on why you believe the following are good ideas:
> 
> 1. Why is sitting on cash doing nothing while being diluted in purchasing power as the feds continue to print trillions by the months a good idea? The stock market assets are the first to be exposed to this inflation. I would imagine high-quality businesses and physical assets like gold and silvers are likely to perform well during such conditions. How are those assets doing currently?
> 
> ...


Oh no what am I gonna do? Does me being bigoted against trolls mean Im not PC? Am I cancelled now? Is some social justice warrior gonna come and protest my bigotry and loot the chiclets and hand sanitizer out of my car?

You sir are an uncouth imbecile.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

such a joke. Save your money for 40 years .


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> And you're single because when you tell women you're in Uber driver they know you could never support a family let alone yourself


Bless your heart &#128514;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Should change the title of thread with Don't ride with Uber and just walk. You will be saving more than $96,000 in 40 years before interests.
*$20/day x 10 days x 12 months/year x 40 years = $96,000 
$20/day x 24 days x 12 months/year x 40 years = $230,400 *

*Or ...

Feeding your stomach $5 is the same as you spend $900 just for a snack in 40 years from now, don't do it! Stop eating Now.*


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Who even worrying about this math 40 years from now?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Save your money for 40 years .


huh. I wonder how many 20 something years olds really need that lecture. A good example: when my wife had a job that had matching I told her to go for it. Actually turned into a semi-aurguement because she said retirement wasn't even something she needed to worry about because SHE WAS SO YOUNG! ahem. Fast forward a few years and now she maxes out her 403(b) contribution and actually follows the market. And she really gets mad when I remind her she objected to 'saving' for retirement. ahem II.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And she really gets mad when I remind her she objected to 'saving' for retirement.


The best marriage advice I ever received was from my grandfather on my wedding day.

"When you're wrong, apologize. And when you're right, for the love of god, don't gloat."


----------



## PeAceMaKer769 (Jan 16, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Only one problem with your theory brainiac. It will take $881 in 40 years future to buy what $5 dollars buys you today. So you might be able to use your $881 to give someone a small tip in 40 years. If everyone's money is growing, then you aren't getting ahead by investing, you are merely keeping up.


----------



## UserPablo (Jan 27, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> In 40 years $900 will be worth $5.


Yup if the government keep printing money!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


You should post at CheapLibertarianCrazyPeople.com


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The majority of drivers will never understand tipping.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Webster's dictionary defines a tip as "a sum of money given to someone as a reward for their services." I mean Tips are nice and I enjoy them, I hope to get one, and I am happy when I do get one. I don't expect them. Unless you are going above and beyond , isn't expecting a tip being a little self entitled or arrogant( or is egotistical the right word?)


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Wrong place to preach no tipping. The bombs a cummin &#128163;&#128165;
> 
> View attachment 494396


 BOOM!! LOL


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> BOOM!! LOL


LOL no l .. .I am not preaching no Tips. I PROMISE>. . .. . I don't want to be lynched. Just saying don't expect them and when you get them its a pleasant surprise.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Webster's dictionary defines a tip as "a sum of money given to someone as a reward for their services." I mean Tips are nice and I enjoy them, I hope to get one, and I am happy when I do get one. I don't expect them. Unless you are going above and beyond , isn't expecting a tip being a little self entitled or arrogant( or is egotistical the right word?)


This guy gets it.

Inb4 they call you my newest account. Ppl are weird like that in this forum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> The majority of drivers will never understand tipping.


educate us. Please.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

SHalester said:


> educate us. Please.


Tipping is bad for drivers & bad for pax. Drivers should be given a fair wage for their work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Tipping is bad for drivers & bad for pax.


I'm a bit dizzy thinking MiamiKid is back. R u him? :thumbup:
&#127864;&#127864;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Now you are changing your story. At first, you did not tip, now you do. While two greenbacks would not even be "extremely" "generous", two loons are even less so. Despite that, if you tip me anything over a greenback, I will take it in good spirits and render a sincere "thank you". UberX has a function that allows you to send a "thanks" for the tip. If I get anything over one dollar, I take pains to send that "thanks". ........right...................fine.....................at least you are tipping _something._
> 
> Do not bet on that. The usual would be that it is not delivered promptly.
> 
> ...


I tip, I just said that I hate it that's been my story since the beginning. Not every time I tip, but most of the time. And my problem is if I'm paying a hefty service fee, it's really not my fault that it's not going to you you need to take that up with Uber or find a new job because there's only so much I'm willing to pay to have my food delivered. They do it by percentage of the bill so if I order $60 worth of food the service fee is at least six dollars so that comes out of the tap if you're not getting that you need to take it up with them basically I'm about to repeat myself.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Now you are changing your story. At first, you did not tip, now you do. While two greenbacks would not even be "extremely" "generous", two loons are even less so. Despite that, if you tip me anything over a greenback, I will take it in good spirits and render a sincere "thank you". UberX has a function that allows you to send a "thanks" for the tip. If I get anything over one dollar, I take pains to send that "thanks". ........right...................fine.....................at least you are tipping _something._
> 
> Do not bet on that. The usual would be that it is not delivered promptly.
> 
> ...


Also, if Uber is charging a large service fee to the customers so they're already paying a lot and of course assuming it goes to you since they're paying it why aren't you mad at them more than the customer because we are already paying a lot a percentage of our food order to yoalso, Uber is charging a large service fee to the customers so they're already paying a lot and of course assuming it goes to you since they're paying it why aren't you mad at them more than the customer because we are already paying a lot a percentage of our food order to have our food delivered. Why do I need to get involved with how it's broken down between Uber and their workers? I don't have to do it with any other business except service people who expect us to support them with extra money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> it's really not my fault that it's not going to you


It is not. Just as it is not your fault that your waiter gets paid sub-minimum wage.



DriversAreMean said:


> you need to take that up with Uber


We have and do. It falls on deaf ears. The same thing happened to your waiter.



DriversAreMean said:


> find a new job


That line was old the first time that I heard it or read it. _Yaknowwhat?_ It is still old. It is very easy for some of you to sit in your comfortable space and preach and pontificate to us less-than-humans aobut whom you know next-to-nothing, if you know anything..



DriversAreMean said:


> there's only so much I'm willing to pay to have my food delivered.


If that cost exceeds what you are willing to pay, call a cab, get on the bus,. drive your car, walk, ride your bicyycle or even summon an Uber car and go get the order yourself.



DriversAreMean said:


> They do it by percentage of the bill


They do not give you an option to key in a specific amount? It does, here.



DriversAreMean said:


> why aren't you mad at them more than the customer


We are as discontented with Uber for its garbage pay as we are with the cheapskate customer for his miserly ways.



DriversAreMean said:


> we are already paying a lot a percentage of our food order to yoalso


You are paying it to Uber, not me.



DriversAreMean said:


> they're*..........................*assuming it goes to you


Yes, they do, but, you should be aware what happens when you Ass_u_*me.*

.


DriversAreMean said:


> Why do I need to get involved with how it's broken down between Uber and their workers?


Capitalism 101: The customer pays the cost of doing business.



DriversAreMean said:


> I don't have to do it with any other business except service people who expect us to support them with extra money.


If you do not like the custom of tipping service people, do not do business with a firm that employs service people who expect tips.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is not. Just as it is not your fault that your waiter gets paid sub-minimum wage.
> 
> We have and do. It falls on deaf ears. The same thing happened to your waiter.
> 
> ...


again, in any other type of transaction the onus does not fall on the customer to break down and decide if it is fair for the worker. If it's the price you pay it and if they undervalued themselves that's not your fault. If you paid "too much" probably your fault for not doing your homework's. Just like, if you buy a painting from me as an example you would imagine I put in the cost of the materials plus my hourly rate times the amount of hours I spent painting or some equation similar. If I actually spent 100 hours painting it but accidentally charged you for 10 hours of my time that's my fault it's not your fault for getting a good deal but I don't make you sit and think oh is she getting paid for or not why do you guys expect customers to do that when they're already paying a lot on the bill? Not only that but these tips make these unskilled workers really think they're bringing a lot to the table when really they're just bringing food to the door. Just except a delivery people are low on the totem pole and no one's thinking about you especially when they're already paying a 10% service fee plus a delivery fee and now you want a huge tip for unskilled labour.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> LOL no l .. .I am not preaching no Tips. I PROMISE>. . .. . I don't want to be lynched. Just saying don't expect them and when you get them its a pleasant surprise.


Completely agree. No point in driving yourself crazy over tips. Will accomplish nothing. Expect nothing.

Now someone so aggressively pushing non tipping comes off ****ed up, ie OP


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> again, in any other type of transaction the onus does not fall on the customer to break down and decide if it is fair for the worker.


I have seen that and every variation of it that you and other skinflints have posted on this forum since I signed onto it in 2014. Argue all that you will. It changes nothing. If you are too cheap to tip, you are too cheap to engage certain services. Be cheap all that you like. Go fetch your own meals. That way, _y'ain't gotta' pay no dee-liv-uh-ree fee_.



DriversAreMean said:


> tips make these unskilled workers really think they're bringing a lot to the table when really they're just bringing food to the door.


I am beginning to notice a common thread among you skinflints. You consider us beneath you. You know what you can do with your elitism.



DriversAreMean said:


> Just except a delivery people are low on the totem pole


I will do nothing of the kind, Mademoiselle, nor will I accept that you are better than me.



DriversAreMean said:


> no one's thinking about you


_Correctamundo_, but if you expect me to sit there and take that nonsense, or any nonsense, for that matter, from you or any other cheapskate, you are going to be disappointed.. You caterwaul about your order's showing up late and cold. This is because drivers are wise to you. You want it prompt and hot; pay the price. The price of the order plus the service fee _ain't the price_; not for prompt and hot delivery, that is.



DriversAreMean said:


> you want a huge tip for unskilled labour.


.................and you want your order prompt and hot and are not willing to pay what it costs to get that.

Your ID is appropriate: "DriversAreMean". We are "mean" because we reject the notion that you are better than us and refuse to scrape, bow and kowtow to your imagined superiority.

Be a skinflint. Understand, though, that being a skinflint has its costs.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have seen that and every variation of it that you and other skinflints have posted on this forum since I signed onto it in 2014. Argue all that you will. It changes nothing. If you are too cheap to tip, you are too cheap to engage certain services. Be cheap all that you like. Go fetch your own meals. That way, _y'ain't gotta' pay no dee-liv-uh-ree fee_.
> 
> I am beginning to notice a common thread among you skinflints. You consider us beneath you. You know what you can do with your elitism.
> 
> ...


I do tip a couple of extra dollars but after I receive my order and you saying drivers are wise to me again I tap and secondly you don't see the tip or get a tip to an hour after I get my food also the fact that you have this attitude that you need to get extra free money that's not on the bill in order to do your job The tip is basically O'Brien you guys need to be bribed to bring food on time and that's not right that's what I don't like about tipping you guys completely forget we're already paying an expensive bill and inexpensive service fee and now you need a Bob on top of that will you get your tip just don't expect every single person to tip you because to them they're already paying a lot of money


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I do tip a couple of extra dollars but after I receive my order and you saying drivers are wise to me again I tap and secondly you don't see the tip or get a tip to an hour after I get my food also the fact that you have this attitude that you need to get extra free money that's not on the bill in order to do your job The tip is basically O'Brien you guys need to be bribed to bring food on time and that's not right that's what I don't like about tipping you guys completely forget we're already paying an expensive bill and inexpensive service fee and now you need a Bob on top of that will you get your tip just don't expect every single person to tip you because to them they're already paying a lot of money


I'm not say you need to, but having a break here and there might help with your flow of words and up the chances of someone actually reading your post.

whenever I order I always factor in the service fee and tip, so if it's not within my budget this week; I find alternatives.

no one is forcing you to order just like no one can force the driver to deliver hot/warm food in a timely manner.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm not say you need to, but having a break here and there might help with your flow of words and up the chances of someone actually reading your post.
> 
> whenever I order I always factor in the service fee and tip, so if it's not within my budget this week; I find alternatives.
> 
> ...


Your whole job is to deliver food and this is exactly why I hate tipping. These drivers seem to forget their job and solely focus on the tip. I know you get paid regardless of the tip and I send a little extra but I'm not gonna tip until after I get the service. I have been getting a whole bunch of stacked delivery orders and mine in the second one being dropped off and it's taking longer and longer to get my food. If it arrives cold I'm not gonna be in a generous mood. I won't hold it against the driver I know they might not like stacked orders either but I have to take it into consideration. The service fee alone has gone up from a flat fee to percentage of my bill. Uber also has the default tip sent at 15% which is ridiculous, it would mean I would be spending close to $20 on the delivery fee.
Tipping is a waste of money, makes customers feel awkward and workers entitled. They actually do their job WORSE if they don't get this free money. It sucks.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> *The service fee alone has gone up from a flat fee to percentage of my bill. Uber also has the default tip sent at 15% which is ridiculous, it would mean I would be spending close to $20 on the delivery fee.*
> Tipping is a waste of money, makes customers feel awkward and workers entitled. They actually do their job WORSE if they don't get this free money. It sucks.











can't afford to have food delivered, understanding tip is expected (the delivery companies calculated that in when they say you can make $17 or whatever crazy high number per hour), then cook or find alternatives.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Your whole job is to deliver food and this is exactly why I hate tipping. These drivers seem to forget their job and solely focus on the tip. I know you get paid regardless of the tip and I send a little extra but I'm not gonna tip until after I get the service. I have been getting a whole bunch of stacked delivery orders and mine in the second one being dropped off and it's taking longer and longer to get my food. If it arrives cold I'm not gonna be in a generous mood. I won't hold it against the driver I know they might not like stacked orders either but I have to take it into consideration. The service fee alone has gone up from a flat fee to percentage of my bill. Uber also has the default tip sent at 15% which is ridiculous, it would mean I would be spending close to $20 on the delivery fee.
> Tipping is a waste of money, makes customers feel awkward and workers entitled. They actually do their job WORSE if they don't get this free money. It sucks.


I will be happy to not get tips if the customers come and get their foods at curbside. Thank you. You don't need to tip.
You know the restaurant and you know there is parking meter on street or you know there are long wait to get food. Then you should tip regardless of food is cold. If you don't want to tips, go to that restaurant yourself and you should enjoy those troubles yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> I do tip a couple of extra dollars but after I receive my order and you saying drivers are wise to me


Your story is inconsistent. At times you tip, at times you do not. I can make no comment for other drivers, but, for my part, as long as you give me something that is a dollar or better, unless it is a REALLY large order, I am allright with it. I am aware that other drivers do calculate percentages and respond accordingly. I do not blame them for it. If I were waiting tables or slinging beer, I might look at percentages, but, as I never have made a habit of either, I can not make any certain comments about it. Your problem appears to be alternately that you do not tip or do not tip enough. Due to the inconsistency of your story, it is difficult to tell.



DriversAreMean said:


> you have this attitude that you need to get extra free money that's not on the bill*paid adequately* in order to do your job


FIFY



DriversAreMean said:


> The tip is basically *O'Brien*


(emphasis added)

It has been some time since I lived in Canada. When I did live there, I lived in a French speaking slum in Montréal. I did go to Ontario frequently, but I do not recall ever hearing "O'Brien" as slang for something. I can not even recall my hearing it from the _blcoques carées_ that lived anywhere in Québec. Could you explain, please, or translate?



DriversAreMean said:


> you guys need to be bribed*paid properly* to bring food on time


FIFY



DriversAreMean said:


> you guys completely forget we're already paying an expensive bill and inexpensive service fee


"It is not my fault that Uber's charges to the customers are what they are." Does that have a familiar ring to it?



DriversAreMean said:


> and now you need a *Bob* on top of tha


(emphasis added}

I do not know where you live in Canada, but, again, I am not familiar with that usage. Could you please explain or translate "Bob"?



DriversAreMean said:


> don't expect every single person to tip you because to them they're already paying a lot of money


Those who refuse to pay adequately for good service do not get it. This is not difficult.



sellkatsell44 said:


> up the chances of someone actually reading your post.


It does, at times, tax my skills at deciphering.



sellkatsell44 said:


> whenever I order I always factor in the service fee and tip, so if it's not within my budget this week; I find alternatives.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^*



sellkatsell44 said:


> no one is forcing you to order just like no one can force the driver to deliver hot/warm food in a timely manner.


She seems to be lacking the capacity to understand this. If I do not like the price, I do not buy something. At times, you do get stuck. If your car needs an expensive repair and you depend on that car to pay the rent, you wind up paying the bill even if you think that it is too high. You realise that it will cost you more to have the shop put it back together so that you can take it somewhere else, so, you pay it. Conversely, if you are at the baseball game and do not like the price of the hot dog, you do not have to buy it. You remember to bring your own the next time that you go to a baseball game.



sellkatsell44 said:


> You get what you pay for.


Never will it cease to amaze me how many people simply refuse to understand this.



DriversAreMean said:


> Your whole job is to deliver food


Who are you to tell me what my job is or to tell me how to do it? If you do not like the way that I do my job, do not engage the service.

.


DriversAreMean said:


> These drivers seem to forget their job and solely focus on the tip.


Did the thought ever occur to you that part of a worker's "focus on his job" is to focus on his compensation. The only reason that you show up at a job is to be compensated.



DriversAreMean said:


> I know you get paid regardless of the tip


...................and your point is___________________________________________________________________?



DriversAreMean said:


> I'm not gonna tip until after I get the service.


That is not unreasonable. While I do understand drivers' liking to know the tip up front, still, I do not disagree with the customer's tipping at the end. You tip at the end of your meal when the bill comes.



DriversAreMean said:


> I have been getting a whole bunch of stacked delivery orders and mine in the second one being dropped off and it's taking longer and longer to get my food.


If you think that you have it bad being Number Two, think of how Number Five feels.



DriversAreMean said:


> If it arrives cold I'm not gonna be in a generous mood.


Understood, but, if you do not tip and drivers are wise to you, they are not in much of a mood to render unto you good service.



DriversAreMean said:


> I won't hold it against the driver I know they might not like stacked orders either but I have to take it into consideration.


You are contradicting your last quoted statement.



DriversAreMean said:


> The service fee alone has gone up from a flat fee to percentage of my bill. Uber also has the default tip sent at 15% which is ridiculous, it would mean I would be spending close to $20 on the delivery fee.


If you do not like the cost, take alternate measures.



DriversAreMean said:


> Tipping is a waste of money, makes customers feel awkward and workers entitled.


If it is a "waste of money", do not engage services where the provider expects a tip. Take alternate measures to get what you want.

Another problem with this statement is that you define wanting to be compensated properly as "feeling entitled".



DriversAreMean said:


> They actually do their job WORSE if they don't get this free money.


If we change "free money", a misnomer, to "tip", my question would be:

..................and your complaint is______________________________________________________________________?



Wildgoose said:


> You know the restaurant and you know there is parking meter on street or you know there are long wait to get food.. If you don't want to tips, go to that restaurant yourself and *you should enjoy those troubles yourself*


 (emphases added)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

Your driver is the one who risks the parking tickets, one of which will obliterate five deliveries worth of earnings, at best. Your driver is the one who has to stand around and wait. Your driver is the one dicing exposure to COVID-19. Your driver is the one who must expend uncompensated time picking up your order. Your driver is the one suffering the inconvenience of having to park five blocks from the restaurant because that is the closest that he can find a legal space. Your driver must feed the meter, *at his expense*, and hope that the restaurant gives him the order in a timely manner or he is out not only what he paid into the meter, but, also the cost of the parking summons. In fact, some times, the reason that the order is cold is that the driver had to walk it back to his car, because he could not find a legal space that is close to the restaurant.

As the quoted poster so accurately states, if you have no desire to compensate your driver properly for suffering these indignities, *go suffer them yourself* by fetching your own order.



SHalester said:


> I'm a bit dizzy thinking MiamiKid is back. R u him?


While the two are not dissimilar, there are some differences. There is the possibility that one is the other's sock puppet, but I would not bet even the telephone bill on said possibility. There is, however, _obviously_ one _obvious_ characteristic that the two _obviously_ share, _obviously_.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

By the same logic as this thread. Buying anything for $5 is the same as buying it for $900, 40 years from now. So why don't most people subsist on bread and water, and invest all their money for 40 years?

Because most people want to live normal lives, and spend their money on things that benefit them and make them happy. Which for most includes tipping others from time to time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> This is actually a good idea and you should try it. It means that the person going out with you is actually interested in you rather than interested in free meals/gifts.
> 
> I'm single not because of that though, it's because I'm an upstanding and socially responsible person that is currently practicing social distancing from the ladies. I'm sacrificing for the good of humanity, some people might even call it a heroic deed.


yes
Society is much better socially distanced from you !



El Impulsador said:


> I bet op is single. His tinder profile already advises potential dates that they must pay dutch at dinner.


bring a sandwich dutch.
He wont pay for his meal.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your story is inconsistent. At times you tip, at times you do not. I can make no comment for other drivers, but, for my part, as long as you give me something that is a dollar or better, unless it is a REALLY large order, I am allright with it. I am aware that other drivers do calculate percentages and respond accordingly. I do not blame them for it. If I were waiting tables or slinging beer, I might look at percentages, but, as I never have made a habit of either, I can not make any certain comments about it. Your problem appears to be alternately that you do not tip or do not tip enough. Due to the inconsistency of your story, it is difficult to tell.
> 
> FIFY
> 
> ...


My story doesn't change most of the time I tip sometimes I don't know if the service is bad or the food sucks I'm not feeling generous but 90% or more I tip just not a huge amount. And what will never change the fact that I don't like it it feels like a bribe and every service person has their hand out a lot of people don't even want to go out and order expensive drinks and food because they know they're getting ripped off having to pay a percentage of their bill to a service person even though that person doesn't have to do more work just because they're bringing more expensive food over you know it's a rip off and you know tips of her rip off but because it benefits you you like it and you're not a moral person if that's your way of thinking.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

M62 said:


> By the same logic as this thread. Buying anything for $5 is the same as buying it for $900, 40 years from now. So why don't most people subsist on bread and water, and invest all their money for 40 years?
> 
> Because most people want to live normal lives, and spend their money on things that benefit them and make them happy. Which for most includes tipping others from time to time.


Tipping doesn't benefit the person giving the tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> My story doesn't change most of the time I tip sometimes I don't know if the service is bad or the food sucks I'm not feeling generous but 90% or more I tip just not a huge amount. And what will never change the fact that I don't like it it feels like a bribe and every service person has their hand out a lot of people don't even want to go out and order expensive drinks and food because they know they're getting ripped off having to pay a percentage of their bill to a service person even though that person doesn't have to do more work just because they're bringing more expensive food over you know it's a rip off and you know tips of her rip off but because it benefits you you like it and you're not a moral person if that's your way of thinking.











I never tip with the expectation of better service btw.

I tip because I come from a background of immigrants. As snarky folks might lash on, I'm not American citizen by birth and neither are my parents but we're all citizens. I've seen them work hard growing up and I still see it when I visit them.

I know appreciation:kindness goes a long way and I often tip more knowing there are cheap folks like you. In my mind it kind of evens the scale. If everyone tipped a few dollars, I'll scale back my tipping because at that point I'm sure everyone is contributing but the sad part is I know this isn't true.

So thanks for validating that.

&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> My story doesn't change most of the time I tip sometimes


..........three contradictory phrases and you _ain't even finished the sentence, yet._



DriversAreMean said:


> .90% or more I tip just not a huge amount.


That makes four by the end of the sentence. I do not know what you are tipping at gin mills or restaurants, but, a dollar or two to me as your Uber/Lyft driver, cab driver or food delivery guy (I do not do the last, but, if I did.....................) and I will say thank you. I would be unhappy with the dollar or two on a long cab ride or large food order, but, for Uber/Lyft passengers, as most do not tip at all, I am happy for even a dollar or two on that.



DriversAreMean said:


> And what will never change the fact that I don't like it


I do not like paying taxes, but, I understand that I must pay them.



DriversAreMean said:


> it feels like a bribe


That is a cynical but not invalid way of looking at it. As one of the better known cynics on this Forum, I can understand that.



DriversAreMean said:


> every service person has their hand out


What are you calling "every service person"? Is that another mythical creature similar to "all the other Uber drivers"?



DriversAreMean said:


> a lot of people don't even want to go out and order expensive drinks and food because they know they're getting ripped off having to pay a percentage of their bill to a service person even though that person doesn't have to do more work just because they're bringing more expensive food over


.............................................and the complaint is______________________________________________________?

They do not want to tip, so they do not engage a service where a tip is expected. I have no quarrel with those people. If you are too cheap to tip your Pizza Guy, go fetch the pizza yourself. If you are too cheap to tip your cab driver or Uber/Lyft driver, they have the bus for you. If you are too cheap to tip your barkeep, go to Brewer's Retail or SAQ and buy your own alcohol..



DriversAreMean said:


> because it benefits you you like it


....................and your complaint is___________________________________________________________?



DriversAreMean said:


> you're not a moral person if that's your way of thinking.


I am not in business to be moral. I am in business to earn maximum profits. "Morality" and "business" are not only mutually exclusive terms, they are mutually destructive.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I do tip a couple of extra dollars but after I receive my order and you saying drivers are wise to me again I tap and secondly you don't see the tip or get a tip to an hour after I get my food also the fact that you have this attitude that you need to get extra free money that's not on the bill in order to do your job The tip is basically O'Brien you guys need to be bribed to bring food on time and that's not right that's what I don't like about tipping you guys completely forget we're already paying an expensive bill and inexpensive service fee and now you need a Bob on top of that will you get your tip just don't expect every single person to tip you because to them they're already paying a lot of money





Demon said:


> Tipping doesn't benefit the person giving the tip.


I forgive nontipper thinking as they are so poor. They may not be poor in money but they are so poor in attitude of appreciation. So, I feel pity on them and forgive them.

As @sellkatsell44, I became US citizen from an immigrant. In my native country, we don't usually tip so I don't have a habit of tipping but here we do tip. First, I did learn it is an local culture, so I didn't want to be a rude person at first. After passing so many years, my thought on tipping has changed. Instead of thinking myself as not a rude person, I became wanting to make service worker's happy by receiving tips for their services. My belief stronger more than before now that only receiving tips make them working even more harder and keep them longer in their service industry. 
If I still need the service, then I MUST tip to keep them in their line of work.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yes, Scrooge McDuck, you can get rich being a cheapskate.
> 
> Problem is, you're still just a cheapskate.
> 
> ...


On Monday at 12:17 PM - this post owned the internet...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> I forgive nontipper thinking as they are so poor. They may not be poor in money but they are so poor in attitude of appreciation. So, I feel pity on them and forgive them.
> 
> As @sellkatsell44, I became US citizen from an immigrant. In my native country, we don't usually tip so I don't have a habit of tipping but here we do tip. First, I did learn it is an local culture, so I didn't want to be a rude person at first. After passing so many years, my thought on tipping has changed. Instead of thinking myself as not a rude person, I became wanting to make service worker's happy by receiving tips for their services. My belief stronger more than before now that only receiving tips make them working even more harder and keep them longer in their service industry.
> If I still need the service, then I MUST tip to keep them in their line of work.


Appreciative of what?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Demon said:


> Appreciative of what?


You need to appreciate the most unskilled workers for simply doing their job here or else they'll 
tamper with your food LOL


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If I still need the service, then I MUST tip to keep them in their line of work.


Then aren't you just promoting and encouraging people stay in their low quality (economically) work rather than pushing people to acquire new skills or more rewarding work through market pressure?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> the most unskilled workers


You know where you can put your elitism and air of superiority----sideways.

*Q:*


AveragePerson said:


> Then aren't you just promoting and encouraging people stay in their low quality (economically) work rather than pushing people to acquire new skills or more rewarding work through market pressure?


*A:* No.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Then aren't you just promoting and encouraging people stay in their low quality (economically) work rather than pushing people to acquire new skills or more rewarding work through market pressure?


If we don't, there are no service workers in food industry and all customers will be needing to make their own foods at restaurants a lot similar to buffets or making your own coffee in gas station before there are robots ( that replace the service workers. )
And we are not encouraging them to stay in their low quality work. They have many options to leave the work place when they are ready to move on. New workers will come and fill the blank spot willingly, because We are improving the earning of that low quality work and making that work more workable to earn for their financial needs.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Not tipping is treating people with respect, or is respect tossing people dollars as if they are beggars?


What an absolutely stupid statement. You need to change you screen name to "BELOWAveragePerson"
It is called a gratuity because is shows gratitude for the service provided.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Or selfishness and narcissism.
> Think of how much money you would have if you didn't EAT FOOD. Or pay your Taxes.
> *Sheesh*
> Bottom line: If you hire service, in a market where service people are grossly underpaid, tipping is the humane thing to do.
> ...


WE HAD A GUY LIKE THAT IN MY HOMETOWN !

HE RODE A USED BICYCLE EVERYWHERE !
BOUGHT ALL HIS CLOTHES AT SALVATION ARMY !
ATE MOST OF HIS MEALS FOR FREE AT SALVATION ARMY.

LIVED ALONE.

HAD A JOB ALL THOSE YEARS.

DIED ALONE.

HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS IN THE BANK.
NO SPOUSE.
NO CHILDREN.
NO HEIRS.

THE PENNIES HE HOARDED FOR A LIFETIME

THE STATE SQUANDERED INSTANTLY !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> If we don't, there are no service workers in food industry and all customers will be needing to make their own foods at restaurants a lot similar to buffets or making your own coffee in gas station before there are robots ( that replace the service workers. )
> And we are not encouraging them to stay in their low quality work. They have many options to leave the work place when they are ready to move on. New workers will come and fill the blank spot willingly, because We are improving the earning of that low quality work and making that work more workable to earn for their financial needs.


The real solution is to not tip, which would contribute to market pressure to get that work to acquire new skillset or explore other opportunities that are more financially rewarding then once there is a drop in the supply of workers, employers/partners would have no option but to raise the pay of the workers/partners. Then we will have a better base pay without the need for tips to subsidize it...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> The real solution is not to not tip, which would contribute to market pressure to get that work to acquire new skillset or explore other opportunities that are more financially rewarding then once there is a drop in the supply of workers, employers/partners would have no option but to raise the pay of the workers/partners. Then we will have a better base pay without the need for tips to subsidize it...


Yes.
You should PAY MORE !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> You should PAY MORE !


It's simple, you guys just overthinking things. A service/produce is worth X to me. If the price is below X, I will purchase it, without factoring in tips, since it's optional. I paid what is asked of me. If that's not enough, they can raise the price to pay a better base rates, but if it goes above X then I won't buy it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> It's simple, you guys just overthinking things. A service/produce is worth X to me. If the price is below X, I will purchase it, without factoring in tips, since it's optional. I paid what is asked of me. If that's not enough, they can raise the price to pay a better base rates, but if it goes above X then I won't buy it.


Perhaps you should buy a car


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> but if it goes above X then I won't buy it.


please do me a favor and never take a cruise. Tipping is nearly mandatory as the cruise lines factor IN the tips. Even provide envelopes on the last night. Gotta tip the room steward; gotta tip the main dinning room waiter.

I'd be fine if the cruise line just paid them wages and cruise cost was more. Until then, don't book one......assuming cruise ships ever get to sail again.....


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> please do me a favor and never take a cruise. Tipping is nearly mandatory as the cruise lines factor IN the tips. Even provide envelopes on the last night. Gotta tip the room steward; gotta tip the main dinning room waiter.
> 
> I'd be fine if the cruise line just paid them wages and cruise cost was more. Until then, don't book one......assuming cruise ships ever get to sail again.....


Them factoring in and taking for granted something that is optional and not guaranteed sounds like a problem for them, not the customers...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Them factoring in and taking for granted something that is optional


first, when it comes to cruises, you are dead wrong. Like I said, please don't book one. Also, haven't kept up with your 'posts', but please don't eat at any restaurants.....ever...

Not tipping a RS driver.....not a huge deal since most pax don't anyway. Not tipping for food delivery; well hopefully you track who delivers your food and cancel when there is a repeat driver.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> first, when it comes to cruises, you are dead wrong. Like I said, please don't book one. Also, haven't kept up with your 'posts', but please don't eat at any restaurants.....ever...
> 
> Not tipping a RS driver.....not a huge deal since most pax don't anyway. Not tipping for food delivery; well hopefully you track who delivers your food and cancel when there is a repeat driver.


will I be denied service I paid for if i don't tip on a cruise? No. So it's optional.

I already have many repeat drivers and there was never any issue with my food.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> No. So it's optional.


And you would be ok screwing the employees? As I said, please please don't book a cruise. You seem kinda cheap, so I'm guessing you couldn't afford one anyway. Good!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> And you would be ok screwing the employees? As I said, please please don't book a cruise. You seem kinda cheap, so I'm guessing you couldn't afford one anyway. Good!


I bet this guy uses Spirit airlines whenever he has to fly somewhere &#129315;


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> And you would be ok screwing the employees? As I said, please please don't book a cruise. You seem kinda cheap, so I'm guessing you couldn't afford one anyway. Good!


You got that wrong. I'm not screwing anyone. I pay for a service or product, and I'm just trying to receive the thing I already paid for. I'm not responsible for how pay is distributed internally. That's an issue between owners and staff, I have no part in that discussion.

If the pay is truly awful then that's owners/management screwing the employees, nothing to do with paying customers who paid for the service or product already. The employees are not without recourse as they can always seek better opportunities or acquire new skills that make them more desirable in the market. This shrinks the available supply of similar employee demographics. Once the demand for the employees from businesses exceeds the supply of available employees to draw from then you see the base pay rise until a balance is met and without any reliance on tips. However, this snowball can't start getting rolling if people are shamed for not tipping because of the short term pain.

Americans like to delay the pain for as long as possible and kick the cans down the road for later.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You got that wrong.


nope, I'm right. Google it. Get back to us. I suspect you have never been on a cruise and are quite clueless on how hard the employees work.

Or stay ignorant and troll on. Your choice. Learn something new.

Smell of dirty socks is kinda overwhelming with you. Sorry, not sorry but just saying.

btw, I realize you missed where I said I'd be totally fine if the costs of my cruises went up to pay the employees if that meant tips were not required. BUT that ain't happening with most cruise lines, so there you go. Just DON'T book one, ok? AND don't eat in a restaurant when they open.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> nope, I'm right. Google it. Get back to us. I suspect you have never been on a cruise and are quite clueless on how hard the employees work.
> 
> Or stay ignorant and troll on. Your choice. Learn something new.
> 
> ...


What do you want me to google? I can still use the service even if I don't tip any of the cruise guys. How hard they are expected to work and their compensation structure is an arrangement between them and their employer. I'm not obligated to pay bonuses to the employees for the employer.

" said I'd be totally fine if the costs of my cruises went up to pay the employees if that meant tips were not required. BUT that ain't happening with most cruise lines"

Do you think cruise lines are likely to change their pay structure for higher base pay if customers start tipping or avoid tipping? Think about it.
How do you expect them to change if customers are shamed to paying bonuses to the employees on the employer's behalf?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> will I be denied service I paid for if i don't tip on a cruise? No. So it's optional.
> 
> I already have many repeat drivers and there was never any issue with my food.


Tips are MANDATORY ON A CRUISE !

YOU WILL BE BILLED !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Tips are MANDATORY ON A CRUISE !
> 
> YOU WILL BE BILLED !


not really. You can ask for it to be taken off. It's optional, not mandatory. Automatic =/= mandatory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> not really. You can ask for it to be taken off. It's optional, not mandatory. Automatic =/= mandatory.


You
Are the kind of person who becomes

MISSING AT SEA !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You
> Are the kind of person who becomes MISSING AT SEA !


that would make me a martyr. It takes virtue to hold such conviction since the correct path is so unpopular.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> that would make me a martyr. It takes virtue to hold such conviction since the correct path is so unpopular.


Fish enjoy Martyrs.

Even skinflint martyrs.

{ and just THINK ABOUT HOW MUCH YOU WOULD SAVE ON THE FUNERAL !}


----------



## Garbage Plate (Aug 13, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> You should post at CheapLibertarianCrazyPeople.com


Being cheap has nothing to do with being a libertarian.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Who even worrying about this math 40 years from now?


I better be dead by them. No way do I want to live in this world past 70, let alone in my 90s.


----------



## KobeWanKenobi (Feb 23, 2019)

*Tipping a driver $5 is the same as tipping them $900 40 years from now, don't do it!*

Oh ok.
In that case, If I receive excellent and courteous service... I will tip em' $10 then...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


And $5.00 was a weeks pay 100 years ago.
The dollar will be worthless in 40 years.

$100.00 might buy you a pepsi and a Snickers. 40 years from now !


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> And $5.00 was a weeks pay 100 years ago.
> The dollar will be worthless in 40 years.
> 
> $100.00 might buy you a pepsi and a Snickers. 40 years from now !


Not exactly...

Unless you make less than 10 a day...

















$5--> to 335 in today's purchasing power is a 67 bagger...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> How do you expect them to change if customers are shamed to paying bonuses to the employees on the employer's behalf?


are you really that dense or just being a sock troll?

Do you GET that for restaurant front workers their pay is based on getting tips? Ditto for cruise workers. What are you confused on?

Do you really think if people ceased tipping the 'owners and managers' would do something? Wow, you need a lot of education or maybe unstick your head from where ever you stuck it.

I leave the sock troll with this: please don't eat at restaurants when they open and never, ever, book a cruise. <sigh>


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Do you really think if people ceased tipping the 'owners and managers' would do something? Wow, you need a lot of education or maybe unstick your head from where ever you stuck it.


*YES! *Once the workers start leaving due to insufficient pay once the tipping subsidy ceases, owners and managers would be FORCED to up the base pay to retain or recruit staff. Then no reliance on tips would be needed. Otherwise if the workers don't leave then it would be market proven that the base pay without tips is actually acceptable to the workers since they stayed. Welcome to free-market!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> *YES! *Once the workers start leaving due to insufficient pay once the tipping subsidy ceases


wow, you are really not very informed are you? So folks at the lower end of the pay spectrum can leave their lower paying jobs. Right, in your world. Have you ever considered the bigger picture? Oh, why did I ask a question where the answer is apparent?

If you don't tip your driver, that puts in you in a pretty big group. If you don't tip your food driver, that group is much much smaller. If you don't tip at a restaurant; well, not too many on that particular island. FACT.

Troll on.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

SHalester said:


> wow, you are really not very informed are you? So folks at the lower end of the pay spectrum can leave their lower paying jobs. Right, in your world. Have you ever considered the bigger picture? Oh, why did I ask a question where the answer is apparent?
> 
> If you don't tip your driver, that puts in you in a pretty big group. If you don't tip your food driver, that group is much much smaller. If you don't tip at a restaurant; well, not too many on that particular island. FACT.
> 
> Troll on.


Just because it's socially accepted and the norm, does not make it right. It was socially accepted that Earth was the centre of the universe. Galileo proved it was not, but it wasn't socially acceptable and casted aside. Does that mean Earth is the centre of the universe just because we accept it is? No. The truth and the right way is independent of the accepted norm, it does not care about your feelings.

In fact, it takes more courage and critical thinking to see the bigger picture and go outside the norm when it is necessary to do so...

Change start somewhere, so you might as well start it... Lead by example!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> If you don't tip at a restaurant; well, not too many on that particular island. FACT.


Unfortunately, there's way more than you think. But @AveragePerson is still wrong, because it doesn't mean that servers made any more than $2.35/hour.



AveragePerson said:


> Just because it's socially accepted and the norm, does not make it right. It was socially accepted that Earth was the centre of the universe. Galileo proved it was not, but it wasn't socially acceptable and casted aside. Does that mean Earth is the centre of the universe just because we accept it is? No. The truth and the right way is independent of the accepted norm, it does not care about your feelings.
> 
> In fact, it takes more courage and critical thinking to see the bigger picture and go outside the norm when it is necessary to do so...
> 
> Change start somewhere, so you might as well start it... Lead by example!


The increase in hourly pay needs to happen _before _tipping ends. You have no idea how it much it sucks being a server at a restaurant.

As for just going and getting another job?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Unfortunately, there's way more than you think.


I think if you want to eat more than once at a particular restaurant the vast majority tip something. And if a particualr person didn't tip their second trip to that same restaurant would be much different from their first. Just saying.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I think if you want to eat more than once at a particular restaurant the vast majority tip something. And if a particualr person didn't tip their second trip to that same restaurant would be much different from their first. Just saying.


True. When I was a server at a sports bar for three years I was living in a tourist area. Come to think of it, the regulars usually tipped better. Though we had a few regulars who didn't and it would take forever for anyone to go to their table because none of us wanted them.

There was this one lady who was always a *****, never tipped, and as a result got horrible service. She always complained but for some reason she kept coming back. Come to think of it... @DriversAreMean, did you live in Williamsburg, VA about 4 or 5 years ago? &#128523;

We also had a movie theater across the street and every Friday night we'd be flooded with high schoolers who left whatever change they had in their pocket, if anything at all. &#128530;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> I bet this guy uses Spirit airlines whenever he has to fly somewhere &#129315;


I like spirit airlines.
But i tip the stewardess when i order drinks !

Frontier wont let you tip.

I used to fly helicopters offshore.

Seats seem ROOMY ON SPIRIT !

THEY ALWAYS PUT ME BY AN EMERGENCY EXIT ANYWAY, I PAY ATTENTION DURING PROCEDURE BRIEFING AND AM PHYSICALLY CAPABLE OF FINDING , LAUNCHING LIFERAFT & ACTIVATING EXIT AND ASSISTING.

ON FLIGHTS OFFSHORE I WATCHED CURRENT DIRECTIONS & LAST PLATFORM PASSED. KNOWING WHERE TO GO HELPS YOU SAVE YOURSELF.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Change start somewhere, so you might as well start it... Lead by example!


How about instead of trolling an internet message board you take your own advice & tell these crummy rest. Owners & crummy Uber eats you won't patronize them until they pay their workers right so they won't bug you for no tips.

Lead by example, it's lots more constructive than trolling an internet message board. Mgmt. don't listen to no worker but it listens to custs.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I already have many repeat drivers and there was never any issue with my food.


Not that you know about.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Not that you know about.


Bro almost no one does that in real life...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Bro almost no one does that in real life...


I didn't think someone like miamikid could be real too but whatdoyaknow.

I was wrong.

I have a feeling the two of you would be real cozy. if he were here now he would kudos all your posts like &#128526;&#128526; (and vice versa)


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> This is actually a good idea and you should try it. It means that the person going out with you is actually interested in you rather than interested in free meals/gifts.
> 
> I'm single not because of that though, it's because I'm an upstanding and socially responsible person that is currently practicing social distancing from the ladies. I'm sacrificing for the good of humanity, some people might even call it a heroic deed.


If you're a hot female driver $5 risk bonus for you, if you're a dude and you like to talk about the local sports teams and what's going on in the community and your interesting to talk to, $5 for you, if you're trying to be the cool silent mysterious type that has no time for talking to your passengers, $1 for you


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

AveragePerson said:


> Why tip the $5 when it can be worth 900 in 40 years time invested in a SP500 index?


Hmmm.... 900 bucks, huh? Over 40 years, huh? 
What makes the example gain over that amount of time *that* valuable as a form of advice?
You can save the $5 in other ways -- like skipping UberEats altogether and eating at home -- without sullying your dignity by refusing to throw a few bucks in for a person's services.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/dignity/201304/what-is-the-real-meaning-dignity-0


Psychology Today magazine said:


> After people learn about dignity, a remarkable thing happens. Everyone recognizes that we all have a deep, human desire to be treated as something of value.


Or, are you fond of avarice ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_deadly_sins#Greed


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PS

I meant to throw this up before, but mine was from 1926-2019. I had to tweak it to the last 40 years to be fair.

you're using an average return (which is even worse then annualized, in this instance, annualized is not that huge of a spread between actual but over period of 1926-2019 it is)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MFn3pJju0c5074GfcmvIWWSLC2Or0UXoolvOg6sIbzM/edit?usp=sharing
basically $5 over a course of 40 years will have an average return of 13.26% (so that's where you got it from) however, as I pointed before and @AveragePerson had nothing to say to...it is not indicative of the actual return.

$5 over 40 years is $515.1200 invested and doesn't account for the diminishing purchasing power due to inflation nor the taxes due.

and yes I'm a bit of a nerd and no this didn't take more than 5 minutes once I copied and pasted the historical returns and manipulated the first few cells then it was just drag down to fill.


----------



## Gerrymouse (Jul 23, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Who are these trolls who all of a sudden want to make tipping a topic of historical significance?
> I wish tipping were not something to consider after a meal, U/L ride or delivery, but the sad fact is this is where our great American experiment is right now.
> What if we lived in a world where a livable wage is the norm. Except we have people who work hard just to make enough to put unhealthy foods in the frig for their kids.
> Most small businesses take their marching orders from the big corporations who can afford to pay for a livable wage and health care. If the Marriott gets away with minimum wage and nothing else, how could the small businesses compete.
> ...


Selling an investment scheme Isn't he ?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This thread sure took off...


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> It just makes bad economical sense. Why tip the 5 when it can be worth 900 in 40 years time invested in a SP500 index?


Not for me. I plan to be dead in 40 years. And I'd rather my grave stone say "he was a generous tipper" than "in 2060 he would have had $900".


----------



## Muddywaters (Mar 8, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Tips should be built in to the trip. An automatic gratuity. You are obviously not a driver.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

I logged in to comment but the original post immediately disappeared. That's when I realized that that the poster is someone I've 'ignored' long ago.


----------



## 98bpm (Jan 31, 2019)

I suppose I could invest this $5.00 and make $900 in 40 years, but I have someplace to be today. Besides, I'll likely blow the $900 needing to fix something on my raggedy house or car that I've penny-pinched for the last 40 years cause I was too cheap to tip someone 5 bucks


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I just created an order that is suggesting $1.76 (20%) tip. Hopefully all the drivers know that customers are not keying in odd amounts like that.



Muddywaters said:


> Tips should be built in to the trip. An automatic gratuity. You are obviously not a driver.


They are with Favor, $2 mandatory, but Favor drivers talk about $2 tips the way UE drivers talk about no tips.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So a pax paying 50$ on a ride is actually paying 9000$ , and you are getting paid 4500$. These California drivers need to stop complaining about wages:smiles:


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> (I'm pretty sure they're the same person) &#129323;


I thought that was the point? 







Floofy said:


> I just created an order that is suggesting $1.76 (20%) tip. Hopefully all the drivers know that customers are not keying in odd amounts like that.
> 
> 
> They are with Favor, $2 mandatory, but Favor drivers talk about $2 tips the way UE drivers talk about no tips.


Well Favor pays $2 or $2.50 for the delivery, so with a minimum tip it's a crap trip.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> The real solution is to not tip, which would contribute to market pressure to get that work to acquire new skillset or explore other opportunities that are more financially rewarding then once there is a drop in the supply of workers, employers/partners would have no option but to raise the pay of the workers/partners. Then we will have a better base pay without the need for tips to subsidize it...


So you are willing to pay more $ on food in stead saving money on food and tip? what an excellent idea!!! 
Tips are like fuel to service workers. Your idea will be making them slow.Spend more $ on food but getting a slow service. You are gonna love that.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> So you are willing to pay more $ on food in stead saving money on food and tip? what an excellent idea!!!
> Tips are like fuel to service workers. Your idea will be making them slow.Spend more $ on food but getting a slow service. You are gonna love that.


Well it depends on the value proposition. Once it no longer is worth it, I won't. I'm just going off current pricing. The restaurant raise price of product at their own risk.

Tips by definition is optional and hence it should be treated as such. The one hiring the contractor or item employer should be the one to ensure fair labor compensation, not the customer tbh.

Say you hired Contractor A to complete a job for you. Contractor A subcontract it out to Contractor B but lowers the pay. Then Contractor B complains to the customer instead of Contractor A who hired him for the low pay. Imagine how dumb that is (because it is).


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

&#128526;&#128526;

&#127864;&#127864;
Uber tips are included. My two cents.

Long live MiamiKid


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought that was the point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and UE pays $3, so that is about the same. A $3 tip on Favor is like a $2 tip on UE? My orders are small and close by.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

LOL! C'mon guys. Don't let this fool get under your skin. Thier life is obviously soooooo sad that they can only feel better by attempting to upset others. Don't let em do it to you.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

This post is viral, it's still trending


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Given that five dollars would be $900 in 40 years, it got me thinking about the math. What would the value be for intermediate years? I'm not so good at math but I am very curious and I think I have somewhat of a mathematical and scientific mind. I did a little searching on the web and was able to calculate the intermediate values.

I believe the formula is the original $5 + ($5× the number of years passed × 4.475). 4.475 is an increase of 447.5 percent anually. The growth over 40 years is 17900%

For those of you tipping five dollars this year and want to know what the amount is for following years you can use the chart below.

You're welcome.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oh where is sellsell to school this post. Hellooooooo, sellsell cleanup on isle 3.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


Another wanna be financial advisor trolling the Uber site. Lol


----------



## Oilking (Jul 26, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> You are already making a financial mistake if you are using Uber or Ubereats without massive discounts like below, why double your mistake by tipping for no value gained?
> 
> View attachment 494395
> 
> ...


STFU &#128405;&#128405;&#128405;&#128128;


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I am going to use this logic with the local trick turners. Suddenly my fiver is big bucks


----------

